
Backpackers, Don't Listen to Slate: Science Does Support Stream Water Treatment - okket
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/science-sushi/2018/02/08/backpackers-dont-listen-to-slate-the-science-does-support-water-treatment/
======
ume
Different article (same subject though) already discussed on HN at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16320964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16320964)

------
Cynddl
> The simple fact is, if you drink untreated water, you’re taking on a non-
> negligible amount of risk.

I wonder how much the propensity for American backpackers to filter water
comes from the actual risk faced while drinking water in US rivers, and how
much come from the crazy risk aversion in the US society nowadays. In Norway
or Sweden, backpackers often don't carry water bottles and drink directly from
the river with a cup. In France, I've never met someone filtering water.

The same way, parents can't let their children play outside or go to school
alone in the US, while it's often the norm in many parts of Europe. There is
indeed a “non-negligible” risk, but individuals put the threshold higher.

~~~
chillwaves
At the end of the day, filtered water is a safer product than unfiltered and
those who can afford to have it will do so.

~~~
wallace_f
In Switzerland we asked while mountain biking if it was safe to fill up from
one of these spring water things we saw everywhere: they would dump into a
large log cut out into a sort of sink. They looked at us, puzzled "what do you
mean, it's spring water," and they filled their bottles.

Backpacking everywhere in Switzerland people drank directly from these, and
from streams And waterfalls, without filtration. And the Swiss are looking for
any excuse to have something to spend their money on.

~~~
jmiserez
It’s unfiltered fresh spring water yes, but these are still human-built
fountains with a known source where the water quality is measured in regular
intervals. It’s not a random stream in the woods.

Switzerand is much smaller, so we have people checking on these regularly.

I always drink from these fountains, they’re all safe except the very few that
have a “not potable” sign.

I wouldn’t drink from a random stream of water in the woods.

~~~
wallace_f
I see. Well, anyways we also filled up from streams and waterfalls, as did
other locals among us. I also filled up from streams and waterfalls in many
other parts of the world--I'm am avid backpacker and I have done thois
hundreds of times. I've never been sick. However, I this was always water
coming down from mountain summits. I wouldn't fill up from a stream running
through the middle of a cattle ranch.

------
pmlnr
It all depends on your location on the planet. I wouldn't dare to drink
unfiltered water in areas in Africa, where the dangers of parasites is way
higher, than, say, in Sweden.

In Hungary, it's perfectly fine to drink water from springs, but only right at
the point where it leaves the earth. Drink from it in a later point, an old
fashion diarrhea is more than probable.

